# isp wird direkt gestartet



## Franz (16. März 2008)

Hallo,
im Grunde läuft der Server wie er soll und startet direkt ins ispconfig,  und funktioniert, ein Test web angelegt (über einen anderen Rechnerlogin ins ISP).... alles i.o.

Aber
Ist es normal, dass der Server nur ein schwarzes Bild mit animiertem Mauszeiger anzeigt. 
Wie kann ich lokal am Server arbeiten oder geht das bei laufendem ISP nicht. 

Ich habe die Beschreibung des Befehls zum stoppen von ISP gefunden aber wie komme ich an dem schwarzen Bildschirm vorbei?

Sicher sehr banal aber auch nach langer suche habe ich nichts gefunden

vielen Dank schonmal
Franz


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

Welche Linuxdistribution verwendest Du?


----------



## Franz (17. März 2008)

Hi, Fedora 8 nach Howto Anleitung ohne sonstige Änderungen


----------



## planet_fox (17. März 2008)

```
Aber
 Ist es normal, dass der Server nur ein schwarzes Bild mit animiertem Mauszeiger anzeigt. 
 Wie kann ich lokal am Server arbeiten oder geht das bei laufendem ISP nicht.
```
erklär das mal genauer ? Wie greifst du auf den server zu ?


----------



## Franz (17. März 2008)

Ich gehe von einem anderen Rechner aus über den Browser ins ISP.   Aber der Rechner auf dem alles installiert ist zeigt nur den Mauszeiger der die &quot;in Aktion Animation&quot; zeigt.  Vor der ISP installation hatte ich ganz normalen zugriff und musste mich auch wie üblich anmelden - das muss ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

Das Problem ist eine inkompatibilität des Fedora Login Manager. Zur Lösung siehe folgenden Post:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=98982&postcount=4


----------



## Franz (17. März 2008)

Das hört bzw liest sich gut und ich bin Beruhigt, dass dies kein Übliches verhalten ist  jetzt versuche ich über eine Fedora Live CD ins root verzeichnis zu gelangen aber bislang ohne Erfolg Wie kann ich einen Ordner (/root) mit einem anderen Benutzernamen öffnen oder ist dieser Weg der falsche  Über ISP selbst kann man wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe nur für die Überwachung Befehle senden   gibt es dafür noch einen Lösung die Datei zu ändern oder komme ich an einer Neuinst nicht vorbei


----------



## Till (18. März 2008)

Wenn Du vor dem Rechner sitzt, drück strg + F1, fann bist Du auf einer anderen Konsole, logg Dich als root ein und editier die Datei, die in dem Post beschrieben wird. Die Datei liegt übrigens nicht im /root Verzeichnis sondern die Datei ist /etc/shells (siehe anderer Beitrag).


----------



## Franz (18. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!  Sofort probiert aber da ändert sich am Bildschirm nichts  bin gerade dabei es über einen ssh zugang zu versuchen aber da muss ich noch  lesen


----------



## Till (18. März 2008)

Dann versuch mal:

strg + alt + F1


----------



## Franz (18. März 2008)

Es hat geklappt, alles palletti  Vielen Dank!


----------



## markusm (20. März 2008)

alos .. du sitz vor dem server (blech) und hast dort monitor und tastatur angeschlossen, right? versuch mal [ctrl]-[alt]-[backspace], wenn da kurz ne konsole (so ascii-zeichen auf schwarzem grund) zus ehen ist und danach wieder schwarz startet dein "server" in den X-Server (sowas wie windows ... naja, nicht ganz), kann das bild aber nicht darstellen, dann kommst du (hoffentlich) mit folgender tastenkombination weiter: [crt]-[alt]-[F8] [ctrl]-[F1]
(alternatiov anstat F8 mal F78 probieren); dann solltest du ne konsole sehen, unter der du dich einloggen kannst. 

anonsten, machs besser per ssh, dann gewöhnst du dich schonmal dran.


markus



Zitat von Franz:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!  Sofort probiert aber da ändert sich am Bildschirm nichts  bin gerade dabei es über einen ssh zugang zu versuchen aber da muss ich noch  lesen


----------



## Franz (21. März 2008)

> 18.03.2008 11:59       von Franz: Es hat geklappt, alles palletti  Vielen Dank!


aber danke nochmal!


----------

